# Fantastic Mr. Fox



## Minnow (Dec 5, 2009)

I saw it today. It was very good. Fun and a great extension of the book and stuff. I want to say a bunch of positive stuff here, but I'm kind of disheartened with the human race at the moment (don't ask), so I'm all mellow.

I was also going to semirant about how the movie kind of changed me a bit (I know, it's kind of silly, but it's not so much that the movie changed me, more just that it made me realize some important stuff about me, but nevermind) but I can't really put it all into words well, and anyway, this thread's not about me. It's about Fantastic Mr. Fox.

So, it was _reeealy_ good. The characters were all awesome and everything just kind of felt right about it. That probably has something to do with Wes Anderson, but I like him a lot. Anyway.

Who else has seen the movie, or read the book?


----------



## Keltena (Dec 5, 2009)

The book was always one of my absolute favorites as a kid, and the movie adaptation did it great justice. It wasn't the same, of course, but they kept the style and flavor (I _adored_ the animation too), and it was just lovely~

I'm... not sure what else to say. Loved the movie.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the book, but I had no idea they were making a movie! I'm really excited to see it, now.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 6, 2009)

so originally I was like "THEY'RE ADAPTING FANTASTIC MR. FOX WHAT IS THIS VILE CULTURAL RAPE"

then I was like "IT'S CGI CAN THIS GET ANY WORSE"

then I did a bit more research and found out it's actually stop-motion which is AWESOME

so currently I'm ambivalent about it. the original book was brilliant and I wonder how well it translates over to film. I'll probably trick my parents into renting it once the DVD comes out or something.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 7, 2009)

Read the book and saw the movie.

Although, naturally, book > movie, the movie was still awesome. My girlfriend wasn't that fond of it though. Possibly because I kept my eyes open while making out with her so I didn't miss anything. She noticed.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 8, 2009)

I kind of think that, in the case of movies based on children's books, or other very short books, it's not really fair to saw book always > movie. I mean, since there's so little to go on, it's more that the movie is simply inspired from the book. It's not as if they left anything out or whatever. I'd even go so far as to saw they're not really even comparable; being completely different entities. 

I feel the same way about, for example, the Polar Express movie. Sure, I'd probably enjoy reading the book more than watching the movie, but that's not due to me feeling they didn't do the book justice or anything. They're just different, and that particular movie was good, but it wasn't amazing.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 8, 2009)

Wes Anderson needs to get over this family interrelationships ~thing~.

Read the book ages ago; saw the movie last week. Cute. Well done, especially as 90-minute adaptations of 30-page books go.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 8, 2009)

Epic. Especially with Mr. Fox's trademark clickything. :)


----------

